# Tents



## wyogoob

Tents are cool. Put up your tent pictures!!

Texas Lake, Wind River Mtns '07









Scouts, Feb 1966









Rifle Elk '09


----------



## gdog

Ptarmigan hunt


----------



## sawsman

Deer camp a few years ago.


----------



## pkred

Home made tent.

[attachment=0:265hbwta]521c5e590ca3__1275236125000.jpg[/attachment:265hbwta]


----------



## wyogoob

pkred said:


> Home made tent.
> 
> [attachment=0:3kw76jg4]521c5e590ca3__1275236125000.jpg[/attachment:3kw76jg4]


Wow!


----------



## wyogoob

'78 bear hunt


----------



## wyogoob

ptarmigan '04


----------



## wyogoob

Kenai Beach, Kenai AK '09


----------



## wyogoob

Ice-out just below the Continental Divide in the Wind Rivers:


----------



## wyogoob

Can you find the tent?

McPheters Lake, North Slope of the Uintas, July 13th 1997










It snowed the day before this picture was taken.


----------



## GaryFish

Well, Goob, since its winter, how about my version of an ice shelter tent? Here are my boys and a friend up at Mantua a couple years ago, with our "ice shelter" in the background.

[attachment=0:2bxdmpli]DSCF1949.JPG[/attachment:2bxdmpli]


----------



## GaryFish

wyogoob said:


> Can you find the tent?


Lower left, by the tree.


----------



## wyogoob

Nice Gary, nice.


----------



## wyogoob

My daughter's tent, 1982:


----------



## wyogoob

Elk hunt 1988










That's a bag of elk hearts and livers hanging in the tree.


----------



## Yonni

how about no tent?


----------



## Bscuderi

Yonni said:


> how about no tent?


gorgeous this makes me ready for summer


----------



## wyogoob

Yonni said:


> how about no tent?


OK, I opened that up and my mind said "I've been there". Where's it at? Over on the Provo Drainage?

Great picture, by the way.

archery elk 04


----------



## Yonni

Hint, that is a 3 sided peak, it's on the wasatch front
The valley we are in is called Maybird gulch, the tent was packed but it was perfect spot to not set it up!


----------



## wyogoob

Yonni said:


> Hint, that is a 3 sided peak, it's on the wasatch front
> The valley we are in is called Maybird gulch, the tent was packed but it was perfect spot to not set it up!


Oh, OK, I know which one it is. Haven't been to that spot then. I have seen that peak from another peak though.

I love to sleep on the ground. I slept with some scorpions on the banks of Lake Powell once and the wife and I had a close-call with a rattlesnake in the Badlands NP in South Dakota.


----------



## stillhunterman

Yeah, I see it ;-) Cool pics! Geeze goob, it would be totally rad for you to have been wearing a gps transmitter over the years and have it dot out on a map all the places you have wandered over the years!


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks stillhunterman. The Uintas and the Winds are great for lake-hoppin'. You can walk up one drainange and down another and hit 25 to 30 lakes. I still go, but not like I use to. I really don't have many tent pictures, I always thought they were kind of trashy. Now I wish I would have taken more, especially of the kids.

Well I'm not building a photo album these days, I'm building a retirement. 

Amethyst '96


----------



## wyogoob

Wilson Pass, High Uintas


----------



## wyogoob

Margie Lake, High Uintas


----------



## Bscuderi

Lone peak 2007


----------



## wyogoob

Ptarmigan camp on Eyecanttelyadanameofdaridge, 2010:


----------



## Ton_Def

As much as I love the ice Goob, your pics are adding to that "twitch" in my eye trying to deal with the cabin fever. I have nightmares of a dusty Forest Service road that leads to a dead end, where I must break out the pack and continue on foot.... AHHHHHHH! O|* :O||:


----------



## wyogoob

Ton_Def said:


> As much as I love the ice Goob, your pics are adding to that "twitch" in my eye trying to deal with the cabin fever. I have nightmares of a dusty Forest Service road that leads to a dead end, where I must break out the pack and continue on foot.... AHHHHHHH! O|* :O||:


I hear ya, my ice-fishing-fanatic friend.


----------



## waspocrew

Cool idea! Awesome pics so far.


----------



## wyogoob

Rifle elk camp.


----------



## wyogoob

Priord Lake, High Uintas '03










I seldom have a fire. I was at the end of a 5-day hike and took a bath in the freezing lake.


----------



## NHS

Goob, I think you are the only one who camps in a tent anymore.


----------



## wyogoob

NHS said:


> Goob, I think you are the only one who camps in a tent anymore.


Really?

I prefer sleeping on the ground, but I always carry a tent in case I see Bigfoot or some wolves. 

Elk rifle, 2011:


----------



## Gumbo

I don't normally take pics of my tent, but here's one. See if you can pick the place.


----------



## wyogoob

Chile


----------



## Gumbo

Here's another one, kicking back with my dad at 14.2K.


----------



## wyogoob

Gumbo said:


> Here's another one, kicking back with my dad at 14.2K.


Whoa, that's cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## wyogoob

Beer tent, 1977 Kentucky Derby










those were the days


----------



## JERRY

I have had the same tent for the last 20 years. That and a bivy sack. Take care of them and they will take care of you.


----------



## scott_rn

Gumbo,
Is that aconcagua?


----------



## scott_rn

Goob,
I like this thread. I gotta see what I can dig up on my computer at home sometime.
In the meantime, here's my tent on the side of the alcan:








Same tent, bottom lefthand corner:


----------



## scott_rn

ptarmigan lake


----------



## campfire

OK, I'll play. Home sweet home!


----------



## wyogoob

Holey Moley Campfire, nice setup campfire.




And great pics Scott. Man, watch them bears.



.


----------



## wyogoob

Just below North Pole Pass, High Uintas


----------



## wyogoob

I'm not a big fan of horses, and this young fella and I did not get along:


----------



## wyogoob

South Mule Canyon down by Blanding UT










Wow, great place


----------



## wyogoob

2000, Wind Rivers


----------



## wyogoob

1991, rifle deer, Greys River










A hard camp to find at night, before I had a GPS.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> 2000, Wind Rivers


Very nice!!


----------



## wyogoob

One of the worse storms I ever seen in the high country demolished my tent. Dead Horse Lake, High Uintas


----------



## wyogoob

Elk, 1997


----------



## wyogoob

My youngest son night fishing with floating Rapalas, Bear River Evanston WY, 1984.










I think it's 1984, about the time Wyoming allowed fishing 24 hours a day.


----------



## wyogoob

Tent camper, deer camp '07


----------



## stillhunterman

Love it goob! I swear you have a tent for every hunt, fish, lake, mountain or place you can crawl into!


----------



## wyogoob

Rifle elk, Mosquito Creek up around Wilson WY, 1984


----------



## wyogoob

Henry's Fork, High Uintas










Wish I had a nickel for everytime I pitched a tent up in the Henry's Fork.


----------



## wyogoob

A Mississippi state park, 1976










A $10 tent and a $65 car ('62 Chevy)


----------



## Gumbo

scott_rn said:


> Gumbo,
> Is that aconcagua?


Second pic is Aconcagua. Thoughts on the first?


----------



## Gumbo

wyogoob said:


> 2000, Wind Rivers


Like!


----------



## wyogoob

Gumbo said:


> scott_rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gumbo,
> Is that aconcagua?
> 
> 
> 
> Second pic is Aconcagua. Thoughts on the first?
Click to expand...

Not a clue. Can we do multiple choice?


----------



## pkred

Here is a pic of a guy pitching a tent with his family!

[attachment=0:1xpbeobs]pitchtent.jpg[/attachment:1xpbeobs]

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

And then there's 1992:


----------



## wyogoob

Tents are everywhere. I seen three on the way to work.

A Valentine's Day tent, West Monroe Louisiana:









The Big Top, a West Monroe restaurant tent:


----------



## GaryFish

What about some scout tents?
[attachment=4:39t56a82]DSCF1149.JPG[/attachment:39t56a82]

Or track meet tents.
[attachment=3:39t56a82]DSCF1884.JPG[/attachment:39t56a82]

Or tailgating tents.
[attachment=2:39t56a82]DSCN6103.JPG[/attachment:39t56a82]

What about snow tents? My daughters built this one a couple years ago.
[attachment=1:39t56a82]DSCF1579.JPG[/attachment:39t56a82]
[attachment=0:39t56a82]DSCF1576.JPG[/attachment:39t56a82]


----------



## wyogoob

Great tents *GaryFish*!

Here's Polecat Hot Springs, John D Rockefeller Parkway, 1982










That's a 1981 Ford XLT 1/2 ton in the pic.


----------



## wyogoob

Elbow Lake, Wind Rivers, 1997
Can you find the tent?









Elbow Lake, Wind Rivers, 2007
Probably a little too close to the water (has to be over 200')


----------



## wyogoob

Carolyn Lake, High Uintas, 2003










Carolyn has good populations of small Arctic Grayling and hungry mosquitoes.


----------



## Steveb

I have to ask, is there anyplace you haven't pitched a tent, Wyogoob?


----------



## wyogoob

Summit Lake, the Wind Rivers, top of the Green River drainage, 2007.










This lake is as far away, in river miles, from the Pacific Ocean as you can get on the Green/Colorado River. To many this pond is the start of the Colorado River.


----------



## wyogoob

Patagonia Lake Campgrounds, Nogales Arizona, 1984?


----------



## wyogoob

Stewart Creek of the Little Greys River, Archery Elk 200?










Great place: elk, deer, wolves, bear, moose, lions, martens, grouse, domestic sheep and cattle; even ducks.


----------



## wyogoob

Bear River near the WY/UT border, 1983










They don't make waders like that anymore...thank God.


----------



## wyogoob

Evanston car show tent:


----------



## wyogoob

This tent is up in the 1988 Fall Creek Fire area of the Wind Rivers:









The view from this tent is of Lake Surprise, which for many years was the source of Golden Trout eggs for Wyoming's hatcheries:









Within 6 years of the fire the Golden Trout disappeared. Without the shade provided by the trees the snow melt occurred several weeks earlier than usual, upsetting the timing, and oxygen and silt levels, of the runoff with the trout's biological spawning clock.


----------



## wyogoob

Everyone's favorite: The bottom of Anderson Pass in the meadow on Yellowstone Creek, below King's Peak in the High Uintas:


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> A Mississippi state park, 1976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A $10 tent and a $65 car ('62 Chevy)


What a bizare set of circumstances. I have been working just a few miles from this place in Brookhaven Mississippi, over 35 years later.


----------



## wyogoob

1988

5 of us shot 5 elk from our tents on the rifle hunt, 1988. 4 bulls and 1 cow (on a cow tag).

Nothing big but who cares. I got one the following year, same place, standing behind the tent with no shoes on, smoking a cigarette:









My friend shot this one 47 steps from the tent while in camp talking out loud and having coffee. The bull came tearing thru camp and he grabbed his gun leaning up against a tree, ran the bolt and pulled the trigger..."got him!" We gutted it and then old Freckles drug it over in the shade by the tent. It was very hot. 1988 was the year of the fires all over Western Wyoming. If ya look hard enough you can see the blue tents in these old pictures:









I'm not a fan of farm animals but I sure miss old Freckles:


Those were the days:


Huh, looks like I put on a little weight since then. :lol:


----------



## pkred

Your an adventurous dude Goob.


----------



## GaryFish

Goob, I'm beginning to wonder if you even have a house.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Goob, get a job.
[attachment=0:wvv88jcz]Elk_camp_05.jpg[/attachment:wvv88jcz]


----------



## wyogoob

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Goob, get a job.
> [attachment=0:wwtaxf1g]Elk_camp_05.jpg[/attachment:wwtaxf1g]


Whoa!! Half-court basketball?


----------



## wyogoob

Archery elk 2009. Devils Hole of the Hams Fork.

My brother and I chased a big 7x7 around till we give out. And we had a visitor in camp one evening while we were out hunting. Bottom right in the picture is a pile of bear poop.


----------



## wyogoob

Below Gilbert Peak, High Uintas 2002


----------



## wyogoob

Ptarmigan hunt 2002. During a nasty storm I pitched the bivy in the only cover around, tucked into some willows:









Rain, fog, snow, wind, more rain, spent 3 days in the tent. 









Went out one time to hunt and it got so foggy I ended up lost. So I hunkered down, but by time the fog lifted it was dark. Finally found the tent. Geeze, had a GPS in my day pack but never marked the tent.


----------



## wyogoob

2000 rifle elk


----------



## 2full

Goob,
you are my new hero, I gave tents up 25 years ago when I hit my 30's. My cabin has spoiled me, I even sold my travel trailer last year. It does bring back some fun hunting memories with some good friends to see these pics.


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks 2full

Here's mid-September 1996, Wyoming archery elk. I stayed on one bull during the whole bow season, but never got him. He come into my camp one night and tore a sapling up less than 10 yards away from my tent!

The outfitters got him on the rifle opener. I really admired that animal and probably wouldn't have shot him with a rifle even if he'd walked up to me. A guided fella from California shot him less than a 100 yards from my camp.


----------



## wyogoob

2001 Archery Elk:










We seen a mountain lion close to the tent that year. Odd to see a lion in the daylight.


----------



## a_bow_nut

Deer scouting camp on the Henry Mountains. 2010


----------



## a_bow_nut

Friends 2010 Henries muzzleloader hunt.


----------



## wyogoob

Aw, ya gotta love that one!


----------



## a_bow_nut

My deer camp on the Henry Mountains 2010.


----------



## wyogoob

Elk rifle 2000:










Put my camp up a week in advance. Went out of town and came back the day before the rifle opener. Backpacked up to camp in the dark only to find someone, or something, had smashed my tent before a heavy snowstorm. I dug the tent out of the snow, "shoveled" snow with my boots, laid my sleeping bag down on the ground cloth and threw what was left of the torn-up tent over me.

Someone rode a horse 3 or 4 times over the tent and then took a knife and slashed the fabric. Whatever, I shot an elk the next morning, gerry-rigged new tent poles and sewed the tent fabric back together.


----------



## Last Man Standing

wyogoob said:


> ...Backpacked up to camp in the dark only to find someone, or something, had smashed my tent before a heavy snowstorm. I dug the tent out of the snow, "shoveled" snow with my boots, laid my sleeping bag down on the ground cloth and threw what was left of the torn-up tent over me.
> 
> Someone rode a horse 3 or 4 times over the tent and then took a knife and slashed the fabric. Whatever, I shot an elk the next morning, gerry-rigged new tent poles and sewed the tent fabric back together.


Wow, it amazes me how many nutjobs there are out there. Good thing you were prepared.


----------



## wyogoob

Inspection tent - today at work, Cochise AZ


----------



## wyogoob

I spend more time in tents than I thought. Another tent at work today in Cochise AZ.


----------



## skeet4l




----------



## JuddCT

I really like your first 2, skeet4l!


----------



## wyogoob

Wow, skeet41, I like #2.


----------



## skeet4l

Wyo, I noticed you have the same tent, the pole idea is sweet. Probably like you, I have 3-4 pack tents that I switch back and forth to depending on where I'm headed. It's always fun trying out new gear. We use the big tent as a base camp and then make it a point to spend 3-4 days of a long hunt in a spike camp, breaks things up a bit. The smaller of the wall tents was the shower which worked out nice in cold weather.


----------



## wyogoob

skeet4l said:


> Wyo, I noticed you have the same tent, the pole idea is sweet. Probably like you, I have 3-4 pack tents that I switch back and forth to depending on where I'm headed. It's always fun trying out new gear. We use the big tent as a base camp and then make it a point to spend 3-4 days of a long hunt in a spike camp, breaks things up a bit. The smaller of the wall tents was the shower which worked out nice in cold weather.


Me too, I am tent poor. I wish I would have taken a pic of all the tents I ever stayed in.

Shower?

I got a great idea for another outdoor thread: bathing and showering in the backcountry. You go first. I have to crop my backcountry bathing pictures.


----------



## JuddCT

I hope we don't start a "Humans caught on Trail Cams" thread. I'm sure a few of you have my sweet A** on a few of your pictures (on purpose). :lol:


----------



## skeet4l

Here we go, these are from last year.
























The last one is the new shower (closest) and the toily away. All are the scaled down approach.


----------



## JuddCT

skeet4l said:


> Here we go, these are from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is the new shower (closest) and the toily away. All are the scaled down approach.


I want to go archery hunting with you. I don't care what it is for, you have great camping spots!


----------



## campfire

What kind of roof is that on your Alaknak?


----------



## skeet4l

campfire said:


> What kind of roof is that on your Alaknak?


??????? who, which page and pic


----------



## wyogoob

A wooden tent that the USFS uses to store a canoe in. Lake Alice, Bridger Teton NF in Wyoming


----------



## wyogoob

Rifle elk - Little Greys - 1994


----------



## wyogoob

Stewart Creek 1996 
One of the hottest elk archery hunts I was ever on. I usually sleep on the ground. This outing the mice took a liking to my sweaty shirt and crawled around and over me chewing holes in my shirt while I tried to sleep. They targeted the armpits and the collar mostly. I got tired of them keeping me awake at night so I put a tent up.


----------



## wyogoob

Looking at bear tracks in camp, 1998 Rifle Elk

Had a bear in camp that year. A black bear followed me around while I packed out my elk. I never seen it, just fresh bear foot prints at the gut pile and on my boot prints in the snow. Other hunters seen the bear, a blond phase, near my spike camp. I just never ran into it.


----------



## wyogoob

The fall of 1991 was hot and dry.










uh...I don't have a clue:


----------



## BradN

Goob is that tent in the Steward Creek Archery Elk Hunt 200? a Tarptent?


----------



## wyogoob

BradN said:


> Goob is that tent in the Steward Creek Archery Elk Hunt 200? a Tarptent?


No, it's a two-man Eureka, same style as the dark camo tent in some of the other pics. A durable 3-season tent; about 4.3 lbs.


----------



## wyogoob

Big Slide on Lost Creek, Wind River Mtns 2007









There are few waterfalls or slides in the Wind Rivers. Big Slide is one of the biggest in that mountain range. The fishing below the slide is as good as the scenery...just remarkable.


----------



## wyogoob

Wow, I look old....tired.


----------



## wyogoob

The first time I walked the Wind Rivers end-to-end I dropped my camera in the pool below Big Slide on the 3rd day of the 11-day hike. 

10 years later I walked the Wind Rivers end-to-end, the other direction though, and without screwing up my camera.

sweet memories


----------



## wyogoob

Amethyst Basin, High Uintas










Some of the best scenery in the Uintas, great fishing too. You don't have to stay overnight. It's an easy day hike if you start early, about 5.5 miles back in.


----------



## Latigo_allen

Goob, I hope when I get to your point in life I have the memories and pics to prove it as you do. Awesome. Thanks


----------



## wyogoob

Latigo_allen said:


> Goob, I hope when I get to your point in life I have the memories and pics to prove it as you do. Awesome. Thanks


Kind words, thank you sir.

May all your mornings hiking start out like this one:


----------



## wyogoob

My youngest son and I at Lake Y4. I think its the highest lake with fish on Yellowstone Creek in the High Uintas.










Y4 is on the Highline Trail and I have stopped there numerous times hiking from one drainage to another.

One night while coping with a bad case of food poisoning, I weathered a murderous August lightning storm. The next day I walked over Red Knob Pass and into Dead Horse Lake only to endure what was probably the worse storm I have ever witnessed on land.


----------



## wyogoob

Camp at Maes Lake in the Wind Rivers:










Maes is cool; full of small lake trout that will take dry flies. Maes is down in the trees on the trail to Pyramid Lake and some very rough country beyond.


----------



## Ifish

Costco, Spring 2012:
[attachment=0:1x3p56b1]Costco 1.JPG[/attachment:1x3p56b1][attachment=1:1x3p56b1]Costco 2.JPG[/attachment:1x3p56b1]


----------



## skeet4l

One more, some buddies and my daughter in the backround. Hope they don't mind.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> 2001 Archery Elk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We seen a mountain lion close to the tent that year. Odd to see a lion in the daylight.


Time for a story:

It got so hot during that hunt we moved camp to some north-facing timber. A couple days later my brother discovers he's missing his wedding ring. (My brother takes his wedding ring off when he goes to bed...?..got me.) He panics..it's raining...and he says "I gotta go up and get my ring. I left it in the tent and it must have flew out when I shook the dirt out of it". "Yeah, well good luck with that" I said.

So we grab our bows and make a B-line up the mountain to where the camp was days earlier. I can't keep up with the guy as he runs up the hill. It's now hailing. He gets up to where the tent use to be, bends over and picks up his ring....never misses a lick. I'm lying in the mud having a heart attack and he just walks by me without saying a thing, hauling butt down the mountain.










Another pic from that same camp:


----------



## Ifish

wyogoob said:


> Another pic from that same camp:


You have some cool pics Goob and some cool stories. I enjoy 'em all. Thanks for sharing. No disrespect to this cool thread with the Costco photo, I just thought of this thread when I saw all those tents they had hanging in there.


----------



## Bscuderi

wyogoob said:


> My youngest son and I at Lake Y4. I think its the highest lake with fish on Yellowstone Creek in the High Uintas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y4 is on the Highline Trail and I have stopped there numerous times hiking from one drainage to another.
> 
> One night while coping with a bad case of food poisoning, I weathered a murderous August lightning storm. The next day I walked over Red Knob Pass and into Dead Horse Lake only to endure what was probably the worse storm I have ever witnessed on land.


how was the fishing that's one on my agenda I'm doing the whole highline trail in August! Don't scare me I hope we don't have to weather a lightning storm on that exposed mountain top


----------



## Bscuderi

Uinta mountains crystal lake may 2012


----------



## wyogoob

Bscuderi said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest son and I at Lake Y4. I think its the highest lake with fish on Yellowstone Creek in the High Uintas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y4 is on the Highline Trail and I have stopped there numerous times hiking from one drainage to another.
> 
> One night while coping with a bad case of food poisoning, I weathered a murderous August lightning storm. The next day I walked over Red Knob Pass and into Dead Horse Lake only to endure what was probably the worse storm I have ever witnessed on land.
> 
> 
> 
> how was the fishing that's one on my agenda I'm doing the whole highline trail in August! Don't scare me I hope we don't have to weather a lightning storm on that exposed mountain top
Click to expand...

In 2009 I was up to Y4 on a loop hike; up the Smith's Fork, over Porcupine Pass, across Garfield and Yellowstone basins, up King's Peak and then down the Henry's Fork and back over to the Smith's Fork trailhead. The fishing was OK at Y4. It was really crowded in the top part of Garfield Basin.

Typically there's afternoon thunderstorms the first part of August on the Highline. Start your hiking day early. Also, I recommend hiking the Highline from the east to west. The last leg of the hike on the Highline goes across the Duchesne. It's a full day in the woods, 1/2-day walking down hill and then the other 1/2 day walking uphill to the Mirror Lake Highway. So get off of the Highline when you get to Rock Creek and make the loop up around the top of Rock Creek Basin. There's lakes everywhere, and great scenery:


----------



## wyogoob

Bscuderi said:


> Uinta mountains crystal lake may 2012


Wow, that's usually buried in snow Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Bscuderi

Ya we planned an extra day built in just to explore rock creek cause my buddy that's been into that basin said he thinks we should take a day of rest to explore that basin  im pretty excited  and yes we are goin east to west! It will e amazing to put into motion t has requires so much planning.


----------



## wyogoob

Bscuderi said:


> Ya we planned an extra day built in just to explore rock creek cause my buddy that's been into that basin said he thinks we should take a day of rest to explore that basin  im pretty excited  and yes we are goin east to west! It will e amazing to put into motion t has requires so much planning.


Don't over-plan. Load your backpack 30 minutes before you leave. trust me

Start at the trailhead at Hacking Lake. Walk up Leidy Peak and look at Flaming Gorge. Good luck.


----------



## BradN

*Re: Tents -- Highline Trail*

Goob,

I love the Highline trail, too. I believe access to the eastern end is better at the trailheads at Brownie Lake rather than Hacking Lake (Leidy Peak). It adds about 7-8 miles to the trek, but is much easier to access by vehicle.

One route avoids Gabbro Pass (and Leidy) and passes near Lamb Lakes (as I recall) and the other hits Gabbro, Leidy, and passes by Red and Tepee Lakes. Both end at or near Brownie Lake.

Last time we did it in 4.5 days and it was too fast leaving too little time for fishing.


----------



## Bscuderi

We planned 8 days starting at chapeta lake trailhead so hopefully plenty of time to play (summit kings peak, fish etc!) 4.5 days that's impressive geese  I thought I was on the faster end of hikers but that sounds stressful!


----------



## BradN

Make sure that you're not hitting the passes in the early afternoon. Most storms seem to hit it the early afternoon. From Chepeta you have tons of time to explore. Sounds like a great time.

We travel pretty light which makes for much faster hiking. 

What lakes are you hoping to fish?


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Tents -- Highline Trail*



BradN said:


> Goob,
> 
> I love the Highline trail, too. I believe access to the eastern end is better at the trailheads at Brownie Lake rather than Hacking Lake (Leidy Peak). It adds about 7-8 miles to the trek, but is much easier to access by vehicle.
> 
> One route avoids Gabbro Pass (and Leidy) and passes near Lamb Lakes (as I recall) and the other hits Gabbro, Leidy, and passes by Red and Tepee Lakes. Both end at or near Brownie Lake.
> 
> Last time we did it in 4.5 days and it was too fast leaving too little time for fishing.


I looked that trail up on a map. I have never been on the trail from Brownie up to Leidy or Gabbro pass. Looks like a lot of elevation change compared to starting at Hacking.

4.5 days! That's incredible. I did it in 5 days when I was a youngster (47 yrs old) uh...but I took a little time out to climb King's Peak. I think 7 or 8 days is about right if a guy wants to fish.


----------



## Bscuderi

Oh anywhere! I have a few I thought like y2 y5 dead horse and several in Rock creek. Hopefully u guys might have some suggestions for me just pm me let me know. I don't want to hijack the tent post anymore but it's been most reassuring earring your guys suggestions


----------



## BradN

On the South side of Dead horse are Anderson and Phinney Lakes. Both have very good fishing and camping. Ledge Lake is also close. It's a good spot from which to explore the basin. Brinkley or Carolyn/Olga would be decent spots for your last night.


----------



## Bax*

Good 'ol Spring Bar. Heavy as heck, tough as nails.

[attachment=0:1nz4ow2h]DSC_0530.JPG[/attachment:1nz4ow2h]


----------



## BradN

Love the springbar!

Re: Highline

Good point on the elevation, Goob. If you were to start in the afternoon ... even late afternoon, Teepee Lakes would be a good first stop ... okay fishing ... great camping .. and not too hard of a climb. When hiking West to East, Brownie is a great place to end.

But, it sounds like they are putting in at Chepeta.


----------



## wyogoob

BradN said:


> Love the springbar!
> 
> Re: Highline
> 
> Good point on the elevation, Goob. If you were to start in the afternoon ... even late afternoon, Teepee Lakes would be a good first stop ... okay fishing ... great camping .. and not too hard of a climb. When hiking West to East, Brownie is a great place to end.
> 
> But, it sounds like they are putting in at Chepeta.


Yeah, if going west to east, Brownie would be good.

Going east to west:
I live in Evanston. I can drive into Hacking faster than I can drive all the way around and then go up the FS road to Chepeta. The road to Chepeta is the 2nd worst road in the Uintas.


----------



## wyogoob

Bax* said:


> Good 'ol Spring Bar. Heavy as heck, tough as nails.
> 
> [attachment=0:dwtsxlnj]DSC_0530.JPG[/attachment:dwtsxlnj]


Nice looking spread there Bax*.


----------



## Bscuderi

wyogoob said:


> BradN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the springbar!
> 
> Re: Highline
> 
> Good point on the elevation, Goob. If you were to start in the afternoon ... even late afternoon, Teepee Lakes would be a good first stop ... okay fishing ... great camping .. and not too hard of a climb. When hiking West to East, Brownie is a great place to end.
> 
> But, it sounds like they are putting in at Chepeta.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, going west to east Brownie would be good.
> 
> Going east to west:
> I live in Evanston. I can drive into Hacking faster than I can drive all the way around and then go up the FS road to Chepeta. The road to Chepeta is the 2nd worst road in the Uintas.
Click to expand...

was unaware the road was this bad!!! I like 4 wheeling but I don't want to leave fenders either


----------



## bwhntr

I vote wyogoob The Most Interesting Man on the UWN! Great pics!!!!


----------



## .45

I've had this Springbar for over 35 years. Last year it saw it's first repairs. Good tents !


----------



## Bax*

.45 said:


> I've had this Springbar for over 35 years. Last year it saw it's first repairs. Good tents !


Nice campsite there .45!

I have been a little disappointed with Springbar lately. The newer tents use cheap zippers that get stuck or pull apart pretty easily. When asked if they could install a better zipper, I was told "no". Thats pretty impressive that your tent has lasted that long!


----------



## wyogoob

That's a cool looking campsite .45.


----------



## wyogoob

2012 Doug Miller Tribute:


----------



## Flyfishn247

Great thread there Goob, I just spent the last hour looking over every page. I'll be roughing it this year in a tent for my elk hunt. With a household of girls, it is tough to take the family camping without the luxury of a trailer with running water and a toilet. I am looking forward to get back into the wild on this hunt.


----------



## BradN

bwhntr said:


> I vote wyogoob The Most Interesting Man on the UWN! Great pics!!!!


I concur!


----------



## Catherder

BradN said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote wyogoob The Most Interesting Man on the UWN! Great pics!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I concur!
Click to expand...

I can vouch that when we went fishing, mosquitoes refused to bite him, simply out of respect. 

I'm not sure it was Dos Equis in his flask though. -Ov-


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> BradN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote wyogoob The Most Interesting Man on the UWN! Great pics!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I concur!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can vouch that when we went fishing, mosquitoes refused to bite him, simply out of respect.
> 
> I'm not sure it was Dos Equis in his flask though. -Ov-
Click to expand...

:shock:

we need to go again


----------



## Bax*

A few cool ones I found online. I posted the link on where to buy one below each picture (except the last one as they are currently not for sale)


----------



## wyogoob

Bax* said:


> A few cool ones I found online. I posted the link on where to buy one below each picture (except the last one as they are currently not for sale)


Those a really cool; I'm humbled.


----------



## wyogoob

Happy Independence Day from East Moline Illinoise:


----------



## wyogoob

I like to put a rifle spike camp up in the National Forest a week before the hunt. My elk camp is usually in the same place every year. I have been there since 1987 and the other people that hunt there call it "Tims Hill" and they keep off of it, out of respect I guess, until the second day or so of the rifle hunt. The camp consists of a tent, some water, a sleeping bag or two, a little dried food, a stove with fuel, game bags and a saw.

You leave a camp unattended in the National Forest at your own risk. Several times the camp has been torn up by people and/or bears. "People" could be other hunters, livestock cowboys, or who knows. One time I found my tent slashed with a knife and bullet holes in a couple 1-pound propane bottles. It was clear someone didn't want me there.....Oh well. So I had to sew my tent back together and go without hot coffee for a day or two until I went back to the road (packing elk quarters) and got some fuel for my campstove.

My brother holding the tent vestibule:









Sew job:

















Uh...'perfect'.

I always carry a sewing kit with nylon thread. It's saved my bacon many times; shoes, backpack harnesses, game bags, buttons, broken zippers, whatever.


----------



## wyogoob

Utah's Wilson Peak on the horizon.


----------



## wyogoob

2004 rifle elk:










We hiked across Yellowstone NP, northwest to southeast. I'll try to find the photos and make digital copies of a tent or two.


----------



## wyogoob

2004 was the year NASA landed the Mars Exploration Rover (MER) on Mars. An MER is like an ATV on steroids.

Here's the old Goob on Mars 2004:









If you go to Mars I recommend a hat and gloves, it's colder than a Dickens there at night.


----------



## wyogoob

Took this pic yesterday of my buddy up in the Uintas:










You seldom see sad faces around a camping tent.


----------



## wyogoob

2012 ptarmigan hunt, sunset on opening day:


----------



## wyogoob

OK, that's boring, sorry.

Here's a better picture of the other side of the same tent with a bunch of dead ptarmigan by it:


----------



## sawsman

The tent of Mister .45 in the Uintas..


----------



## wyogoob

2012 archery elk (1st trip) This is my brother's 3-man tent. You could easily put 2 hunters and a quartered-up elk in it........I just slept on the ground:


----------



## wyogoob

Can't find my pics from my Yellowstone hike-thru. I'll keep looking.

Here's a tent at Billy's Lake on the backside of Cirque of the Towers in Wyoming's Wind River Mountains:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Hunting in the Uintas


----------



## scott_rn

Alaska Range, August 2012.


----------



## wyogoob

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Hunting in the Uintas


Cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## wyogoob

scott_rn said:


> Alaska Range, August 2012.


More! More!

uh.....what are you doin' up there?


----------



## scott_rn

wyogoob said:


> More! More!
> 
> uh.....what are you doin' up there?


Just a little sight seeing  
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=44340


----------



## wyogoob

scott_rn said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> More! More!
> 
> uh.....what are you doin' up there?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little sight seeing
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=44340
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah. I forgot. That's cool.


----------



## wyogoob

Elk rifle 2012


----------



## Ton_Def

We should start a beard thread! Great first post Goob! Who's the beard?


----------



## wyogoob

Ton_Def said:


> We should start a beard thread! Great first post Goob! Who's the beard?


son-in-law


----------



## lifeisgood

South slope elk camp 2012


----------



## wyogoob

Testing, testing, 1, 2, 3, 4, anyone got any tent pictures?

Bad hunt, East Fork of the Hams Fork 1984:


----------



## gdog

Goob...where's the new tent pic?


----------



## wyogoob

Another tent (orange tent at right) at Big Slide, the Wind River Mtns in Wyoming


----------



## scott_rn

Land of the midnight sun.


----------



## wyogoob

scott_rn said:


> Land of the midnight sun.


Cool! What time was the pic taken?

.


----------



## scott_rn

I took that photo before ten, then a thunderhead rolled through and I snapped this one around quarter after midnight.








We were out by paxson, the sun set just after midnight that far north.


----------



## Catherder

Windswept wastes of Central Wyoming. This past weekend.


----------



## scott_rn

The mailman just delivered my new sheep hunting lodge.








My kids decided to sleep in the toy room in their little tent too.


----------



## Packout

Scott- lucky dog! We all wanna see photos of a ram skull next to your tent. Where are you hunting?

Here is a photo of the best tent ever-- from 2011, in the Uintas, general season elk hunt.



Horses didn't like it much though--


----------



## scott_rn

The chugach mountains, sorry there is no tent I'm the photo.


----------



## BradN

Canyonlands, Needles District, in November. The tent is a Tarptent Squall. I love this and other Tarptent products. It sleeps two and weighs less than two pounds.


----------



## scott_rn

Here is the sheep hunting lodge in action, too bad we only slept in it for 3 nights. that is a small space for our combined 400 pounds, but it did the job.


----------



## wyogoob

Yellowstone N.P. thru-hike 2002 - Summit Lake area

A bison took a liking to our camp:


----------



## wyogoob

We made a long, hot, and mostly uphill hike that day to our registered campsite. There was plenty of fresh Grizzly sign close to where we set up camp. There were six of us. My pals put up two tents. I decided to sleep on the ground and didn't put up a tent. After a little fishing and some exploring we came back to camp and found this huge bison had taken over. My friends tried to get close to their tent but the animal wouldn't have any part of it. We had a late supper that night. :-?

After supper we threw our food sacks high over a dead Lodgepole pine that was leaning over onto an adjacent upright dead tree. The food sacks were at least 200 feet from the tents, but for whatever reason I laid down on the ground about 25 yards from the that tree and passed out. About 2 a.m. the "food tree" came crashing down, waking me up....and messing up a good pair of undies. I just knew a big ole Grizzly knocked the tree down and within seconds he would eat me. I grabbed my eyeglasses that I'd stored in my boot and put them on only to have them fog up so bad I couldn't see the bear....or my pack. My pack was over by the tents (my guess, actually I couldn't remember where it was)....and my pepper spray was in it!!! Still in my sleeping bag, I wiped the dew off my lenses and looked around full circle. There was nothing there; the tree just decided to fall over. Good grief. 

I think the other guys were just as scared as I was and none of us slept a wink the rest of the night.


----------



## scott_rn

It's hard to explain to an eight year old (with a caribou tag in hand) that camping by some caribou tracks doesn't necessarily mean you're going to see a bull caribou.


----------



## sawsman

2013 Deer Camp.


----------



## wyogoob

:shock:

the best


----------



## Jonwo

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a56/girlcatcher50/16.jpg

Deer camp 10/13 
Nevada unit 121


----------



## FSHCHSR

temple fork logan canyon


----------



## wyogoob

July 3, 1982 - Camping at the Flagg Ranch in the John D Rockefeller Parkway.


----------



## wyogoob

The John D Rockefeller Parkway is a strip of land between the Grand Teton National Park and Yellowstone National Park. When I first came to these parts the Flagg Ranch was a small concern. Besides a small lodge and a developed campground there was a small primitive campground out in the boonies, within a short walk to some thermal springs and not too far from the Snake River. In the late 80s the site was closed off, plowed up, and "put back to nature" I can't remember the name of it, maybe "Kelly Springs".


----------



## morvlorv

more of a lake pic than a tent pic.

Anyone know that lake?


----------



## wyogoob

morvlorv said:


> more of a lake pic than a tent pic.
> 
> Anyone know that lake?


My guess is Wind River Mountains on the south side of the Highline Trail between Summit Lake and Elbow Lake...can't remember the name of it now.

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> My guess is Wind River Mountains on the south side of the Highline Trail between Summit Lake and Elbow Lake...can't remember the name of it now.
> 
> .


 Wrong. I see the date on the pic is June 10. The lake I'm thinking of would have snow around it at that time.


----------



## morvlorv

wyogoob said:


> Wrong. I see the date on the pic is June 10. The lake I'm thinking of would have snow around it at that time.


You are pretty **** close. 
It is in the winds. It wasnt in June, but August. The date isnt correct.

Its a small lake South of Elbow and Summit called Hobbs Lake.
You were very close.


----------



## wyogoob

morvlorv said:


> You are pretty **** close.
> It is in the winds. It wasnt in June, but August. The date isnt correct.
> 
> Its a small lake South of Elbow and Summit called Hobbs Lake.
> You were very close.


Yep, Hobbs, been there. It's down by Seneca out of the Elkhart trailhead.

I have some short term memory problems, getting really bad. But when I see a picture like that something clicks in my head "I've been there; I can't exactly pin it down, but I've been there"

When I was a younger man my goal was to hit every lake in the Wind Rivers, all 1200 and some. I did around 650 and kinda quit.

Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## scott_rn

What you've got here is the consequence of three families on a three day float with some high water. Tight quarters, 4th of July.


----------



## scott_rn

bump. just got back from knik glacier float trip with the minions.


----------



## wyogoob

2014 rifle elk:


My 2 hunting partners slept in the three-man tent. I slept on the ground.

.


----------



## KineKilla

Chateau d'elegance used for all our fall hunting....


----------



## 30-06-hunter

I have used tents but mostly sleep in the back of the truck at the trail head.


----------



## Christine

Camp Prius. I slept in the car ( because... heater) and put my bows in the tent.


----------



## wyogoob

Christine said:


> Camp Prius. I slept in the car ( because... heater) and put my bows in the tent.


Wow, that is cool.

.


----------



## bamacpl

Archery deer 2014


----------



## Lonetree

bamacpl said:


> View attachment 49857
> 
> Archery deer 2014


Love it, for half a second I thought that was one of my "spots".


----------



## bamacpl

WOW!!! This is crazy!!


----------



## wyogoob

bamacpl said:


> View attachment 49865
> 
> WOW!!! This is crazy!!


Someone sent me that pic yesterday. Do you know where that is?

.


----------



## bamacpl

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...k-climbing-photographs-by-Gordon-Wiltsie.html


----------



## Lonetree

bamacpl said:


> View attachment 49865
> 
> WOW!!! This is crazy!!


I used to build those, never got caught in one though.

The enclosed portaledge is a nice thing to have. On some Southern Utah routes, rain can mean death in the pour offs.

Some friends were on a route when one of them felt some rain drops, and then everyone else felt them too. They started to panic a bit, and get everything in order. It was not supposed to rain, and it had been clear as they set up "camp". They were on open portaledges. About five minutes later they heard some one above them, and were "relieved".........:grin:

Its even funnier, because its true.


----------



## wyogoob

bamacpl said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...k-climbing-photographs-by-Gordon-Wiltsie.html


Oh, OK. I thought maybe it was Mt. Hooker in the Wind River Mountains.

thanks


----------



## bugchuker

Henry's Lake 2012, rain, wind and snow, the tent wasn't up for it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Lonetree said:


> I used to build those, never got caught in one though.
> 
> The enclosed portaledge is a nice thing to have. On some Southern Utah routes, rain can mean death in the pour offs.
> 
> Some friends were on a route when one of them felt some rain drops, and then everyone else felt them too. They started to panic a bit, and get everything in order. It was not supposed to rain, and it had been clear as they set up "camp". They were on open portaledges. About five minutes later they heard some one above them, and were "relieved".........
> 
> Its even funnier, because its true.


Ha ha, reminds me of a scouting trip when we were younger, my brother relieved himself from a large granite rock with someone below. We were lucky enough to be in Moab this year for one of the flash floods and the scene was simply spectacular.


----------



## ted

Lonetree said:


> I used to build those, never got caught in one though.
> 
> The enclosed portaledge is a nice thing to have. On some Southern Utah routes, rain can mean death in the pour offs.
> 
> Some friends were on a route when one of them felt some rain drops, and then everyone else felt them too. They started to panic a bit, and get everything in order. It was not supposed to rain, and it had been clear as they set up "camp". They were on open portaledges. About five minutes later they heard some one above them, and were "relieved".........:grin:
> 
> Its even funnier, because its true.


You haven't earned your stripes as a big wall climber until you've been peed on. Or body hauled a poop tube.


----------



## elkhunterUT

Here are a couple pics from a Wyoming backpacking trip in 2013 while bowhunting for elk in late September. We got caught in a pretty heavy snowstorm and some cold temps - my Dad's tent (1st pic) didn't survive the foot of snow very well, but my hammock (2nd pic) did quite well, other than the snow weighing down the rain fly quite a bit. The 3rd pic is our set up before the snow hit and the final pic is our base camp tent at the trailhead a couple days after the storm.

Cool thread - a lot of great pics!!


----------



## trackerputnam

Ok I think I can rusttle up a few tent pictures! I will start with the oldest one I can find. My scout leader and a friend on a trip into the High Sierra mountains in California. This was at Thousand Island Lake! 1970 And that is a tube tent!










This picture is of me and a couple of friends just after christmas of 1972. We were just 14 years old and we had our parents drop us off at the head of Vivian creek trail in the San Berdino mountains in California. We were to spend a week up there camping. We had hoped to make it to the top of Mount San Gregonio, the highest peak in southern California. But the snow and rain kept us in camp and after three or for days we hiked out to the trail head and got someone to call our ride at a phone booth down the mountain. You would think our parents wanted to get rid of us. Would you drop off your 14 year old for a week by themselves in the mountains? This was in 1972.










This next picture is of our camp on a dry lake bed in southern Baja Mexico. We were on a 10 day trip camping and riding bikes. We learned a hard lesson about tides on this trip when we had to move camp in the night as the water came up the beach and met us! This was in 1978.










Next a picture of our camp at Laguna Manuela, Baja Norte Mexico. Somewhere around 1982? We always had lots of kids with us. In fact on this trip we had 11 and were down there for a week, which included all the adults except one getting lost in the mangrove islands of Magdalena Bay. It was well after midnight before we got back to camp that night. The lone adult had the kids fed and in bed when we got there. Fun times!










Muzzleloader late elk in Washington, 1995.


----------



## trackerputnam

Look closely at this next picture! You see that big tree right behind the tent? Sufice it to say, that tree was not there when the tent was put up! We were all down the mountain taking elk to the butcher when what was described as a tornado hit the whole area. We almost could not get back to camp because of all the downed timber over the trails. Wolf Creek, Snake river drainage Wyoming, 2007. For the most part camp survived. But we did need to take a bath after geeting back after seeing camp and that tree.



















Utah elk 2007










Shortly after this picture was taken we could see a storm coming down the river so we crawled into the tent and got into our sleeping bags. By the time morning arrived, we had a signiacant amount of water in the tent and were lucky not to have been blown away. For several hours during the night, the tent was layed flat over us by the wind. The only thing that kept it there was our weight. Somewhere around 1998 on the Snake river in Washington.










A couple of tarps and a person can make a great tent out of most anything, especially a state picnic shelter! Soda Lake Wyoming, 2007.










The tent you see in this picture got us through many a cold night in Utah and Wyoming, but in 2010 at minus alot, the plastic skylight shattered like glass as it was being put away. In better times you see my daughter taking her first large caliber rifle shot. This was 2009 elk in Utah! And yes, she hit the bottle cap at 50yards!:mrgreen:


----------



## trackerputnam

2010 was a great year for my Tournament fishing team. In this next picture you see that main tent at the third stop of the Oregon Tuna Classic. We came into this event trailing the first place team by 10 points. We needed to place at least in the top 10 and place 2 spots higher than the leading team. You can see everyone watching the live weigh-in. As a team we had about 40 family members and friends there in Charleston Oregon. When the weighing was done, we had taken 6th place and team Green lightning Laundry had placed 8th! So team Just Keep Fishing moved into first place and never gave that spot up.



















2010 kept being kind to us with a great trip to Wyoming for Antelope. We shot two lopes a piece and limits of sage grouse for two days. Big Sandy resivoir Wyoming, 2010.










After many years of trying, Dad finally drew his Bull elk tag for Utah. 2012


----------



## trackerputnam

It rained so hard openning morning for pheasant, that we were soaked as though we had been swimming in the Snake River we were hunting next to. But it did not seem to bother the birds much. Limits in just a couple of hours and then back to the fire to dry out! 2010










2013 Washington Deer and pheasant camp on the Snake River. My daughter and I spent a week out there with my son and a friend coming in at different times. We cleaned up our deer tags and did fair on the birds. Best of all though was having my daughter out of school and actually learning something not taught in school!


----------



## trackerputnam

Southern Utah with 5 cow tags filled! 2014


----------



## trackerputnam

2014 is the first year I have ever seen my wife in deer camp. Its just not her thing, but for some reason she came along. I only brought the pop up and tarps for our tent. I should have brought the big tent. Oh well, live and learn. My daughter and I cvame back the next weekend also. Snake river Washington, 2014





































Sometimes it is just to nice out to sleep inside!


----------



## wyogoob

Holy cow, tents, tents, and more tents. Those are neat.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

A sort of flat spot. Liberty Lake, Nevada


----------



## blackdog

2014 General season elk hunt, not Utah.


----------



## OldEphraim

Deer camp 2012


----------



## wyogoob

West Fork of Beaver Creek, North Slope of the Uintas:


----------



## sklobe25

Backpacking in Denali National Park.


----------



## archerben

This years bear camp. As you can see, we really like canvas:
3 Wall Tents (all with wood burning stoves)
2 Kodiak Canvas Tents
1 Cook/Rain/Shade Tent
1 Shower Tent
1 Walmart Kids Tent (see next pic)



This was my son's first bear hunting trip (he's 3). The nice thing about large wall tents is that there is plenty of room to give the kid his own tent in the corner of the wall tent.



Night shot of my wall tent on a past elk hunt:


----------



## scott_rn

haines, ak
my wife said she misses road trips from living in the lower 48. We did 28 hours of driving (with 3 kids under 10), crossed in and out of Canada twice. I don't think she misses road trips anymore. But she sleeps better with the bear fence.


----------



## wyogoob

Big Agnus Fly Creek1 Platinum - 1lb 10oz set up as a fly:



2015 ptarmigan hunt


----------



## scott_rn

Float trip with bear tags. Drying gear on the raft after the deluge.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wyogoob

September 2015


----------



## wyogoob

rifle elk October 2015


----------



## wyogoob

1996 elk rifle. Rained for 36 hours then snowed for 8 hrs. Then minus 20-something. My son and I put a gallon of water between us while we slept (tossed and turned) and it was frozen at daybreak. Our boots were so frozen we couldn't begin to get them on. We broke down and started a fire, something we seldom do until all the tags are filled.


----------



## wyogoob

1989 Packin out elk:


----------



## wyogoob

2003 High Uintas


----------



## wyogoob

It's not often you drag an entire elk up to your tent:


----------



## gdog

MTB'ing the White Rim Trail, Moab


----------



## CPAjeff

Holy crap, I just spent the last half hour looking at all of the posts in this thread - it is amazing some of the places that various people have been to.

Goob, your kids must have had quite the adventurous childhood - I'm envious! Out of all the tents that you have stayed in over the years, in your opinion, what is the best backpacking 2 or 3 season tent?


----------



## wyogoob

CPAjeff said:


> Holy crap, I just spent the last half hour looking at all of the posts in this thread - it is amazing some of the places that various people have been to.
> 
> Goob, your kids must have had quite the adventurous childhood - I'm envious! Out of all the tents that you have stayed in over the years, in your opinion, what is the best backpacking 2 or 3 season tent?


I don't know if I could call any of the backpacking tents I used the "best". They all had their place though.

I've had a lot of cheap tents. One thing about the cheapos was that they were light. Each year I would put a little sealer on all the seams and then spray some waterproofing on them. I'm really not a big tent guy, but I always have a tent or a fly to stay dry if it rains or snows. I'd rather sleep on the ground outside of the tent. A lot of trips I don't even get the tent off my pack.

I have some bivys and bought them for extended hikes, 10 days or more. Found myself using them on short hunting hikes to save weight. They are uncomfortable and a pain in the butt in bad weather.

Used more Eurekas than anything. I have 1-man 2-man, and 4-man Eurekas, maybe a 3-man. They're not the lightest tent out there but they are well made, durable and shed snow and water well.

I'm really out of shape these days so I'm using an ultralight 2-season, a light-as-a feather Big Agnes. But remember, for every ounce you save in weight you pay for in durability and/or price.

Blah, blah, blah, just grab one and go.


----------



## wyogoob

You may want to look into tents and packs made from Cuben material.

http://www.zpacks.com/


----------



## Bax*

wyogoob said:


> You may want to look into tents and packs made from Cuben material.
> 
> http://www.zpacks.com/


 Those are some expensive tents!


----------



## CPAjeff

wyogoob said:


> You may want to look into tents and packs made from Cuben material.
> 
> http://www.zpacks.com/


Thanks for the link!


----------



## wyogoob

1998 Brownlee Reservoir.



What a great place to camp and fish, crappies, smallmouth and tons of catfish.


----------



## wyogoob

1997 Painter Basin, High Uintas



Got caught out in the basin in a violent storm, hail wind and lightning...flattened my bivy.


----------



## Bax*

I got to thinking about this thread the other day when I was dusting off my old tent for an overnighter and wanted to pass a little info along.

I bought a nylon tent several years back for a quick grab-and-go camping trip and it has served me well but the waterproofing has been slowly wearing off so I started looking around for something like Never Wet to use on my tent.

Ultimately I landed on Nik Wax and have been very happy with it. Not only does it re-waterproof my tent, but it also protects from UV which means the material will last longer.
http://www.nikwax-usa.com/en-us/products/productdetail.php?productid=502

Hope this helps revive someone's tent that is in good shape but a little leaky.


----------



## utahgolf




----------



## wyogoob

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## Jedidiah

That's even better than the other camping joke, and clean too.


----------



## gdog

High Uintas


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Margie Lake, High Uintas


Hey gdog, this look familiar? It's Margie Lake up on Rock Creek

I was on a 4-day loop hike, no insect repellant. The mosquitoes were crazy, flying in my mouth as I took this picture.


----------



## scott_rn

Friday night lights, Alaska range. Best Northern lights show I've seen (7 years in ak) was on the drive up there.


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## mlob1one

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## ssssnake529




----------



## wyogoob

ssssnake529 said:


>


Wow!!

Idaho?

.


----------



## ssssnake529

Wyoming.

It's the Tetons, from the Teton Crest trail. Took this photo during a winter ski-traverse of the range.



wyogoob said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Idaho?
> 
> .


----------



## wyogoob

firewood for the client:


We're way up there:


hail:


glassing for sheep:


snow:


out of the wind:


in the wind:


hungry mules at the cook tent:


----------



## Karl

Here is my backpacking tent.

My SUV basecamp tent is bigger.


----------



## Karl

wyogoob said:


> firewood for the client:
> 
> 
> We're way up there:
> 
> 
> hail:
> 
> 
> glassing for sheep:
> 
> 
> snow:
> 
> 
> out of the wind:
> 
> 
> in the wind:
> 
> 
> hungry mules at the cook tent:


Canvas tents would be my ideal, but you need transportation vehicles or animals to carry them.


----------



## KineKilla

Upgraded this year from a military surplus 16' octagon to our new 12x20 with vestibule.


----------



## wyogoob

KineKilla said:


> Upgraded this year from a military surplus 16' octagon to our new 12x20 with vestibule.


Wowsa!

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I awoke to this one morning chasing those elk things in the sierra madres.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

My elk camp this year.


----------



## wyogoob

3arabians said:


> My elk camp this year.


Is that an Eureka tent?

.


----------



## 3arabians

wyogoob said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> My elk camp this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an Eureka tent?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yes, Eureka Timberline.


----------



## wyogoob

2016 Wyoming rifle elk 

Eureka Outfitter tent, 4-man, 4-season


----------



## wyogoob

Sheep hunt 2016:




tents, tents, and more tents

.


----------



## GaryFish

I'm not wildlife biologist here Goob, but that last sheep hunt picture - them don't look like sheep horns to me. Unless you are growing 'em weird over there!


----------



## bugchuker

2016 Deer camp


----------



## scott_rn

Afognak, circa yesterday. Golite Shangri la 5


----------



## archerben

I'm a big fan of wall tents. This was Memorial weekend family bear camp.


----------



## wyogoob

*what a great tent picture*



archerben said:


> I'm a big fan of wall tents. This was Memorial weekend family bear camp.


That's the second damnest thing I ever seen!!

.


----------



## gdog

Tent cleaning and waterproofing....not much for scenery. Front to back... Big Agnes Seedhouse SL 2, Big Agnes Rattlesnake SL3 mntGlow and the SeekOutside Cimmaron in the back.










Used this stuff....gets good reviews...figured I'd try it....


----------



## gdog

Henrys Fork


----------



## Bax*

Nikwax is awesome!

It really keeps your tent alive when you think it's about toast with waterproofing and I've been using it on my newer backpacking tent each season to keep it as waterproof as possible. 

Great stuff


----------



## gdog




----------



## Dunkem

gdog said:


>


 No pict dog,


----------



## gdog

Dunkem said:


> No pict dog,


Fixed...I believe.


----------



## sawsman

Nice!

.


----------



## Bax*

REI Passage 1 man tent. Went scouting over the weekend. 

Man I love camping.


----------



## middlefork

It was a add on


----------



## scott_rn

I have missed this thread. We floated a lot of river miles this year, around 275 all said and done. Used a big big agnes and a little big agnes. Finally bought a cabelas alaska guide tent and haven't even set it up yet.


----------



## scott_rn

We had Denali looking down on us this trip.


----------



## scott_rn

Bump. Big Agnes and cabelas XPG. I spent last week in the Brooks Range. That sunset was 1120.


----------



## wyogoob

2019 Wyoming rifle elk hunt


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


>


Great picture!


----------



## wyogoob

2019 rifle elk hunt


----------



## JerryH

Goob how many tents have you owned?


----------



## wyogoob

JerryH said:


> Goob how many tents have you owned?


Geeze, got me.....I did some outfitting so maybe 35 tents.


----------



## JerryH

That has to be some sort of record!


----------



## Kwalk3

2019 archery backcountry camp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

Crow Creek, Absaroka Wilderness in Wyoming


----------



## mlob1one

Spike elk camp in Wasatch National forest October.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

Very nice!



mlob1one said:


> Spike elk camp in Wasatch National forest October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70

wyogoob said:


> A Mississippi state park, 1976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A $10 tent and a $65 car ('62 Chevy)


I like the '62 Impala


----------



## Fowlmouth

I have been eyeballing these Kodiak tents for a few years now. I went back and forth between the 10x10 and the 10x14, the basic and the deluxe. I decided on the 10x14 deluxe model, and picked it up today. I turned the sprinklers on and "seasoned" it. Yay! no leaks....Sorry no high mountain photo, just a dumb front yard set up.:mullet:


----------



## DallanC

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been eyeballing these Kodiak tents for a few years now. I went back and forth between the 10x10 and the 10x14, the basic and the deluxe. I decided on the 10x14 deluxe model, and picked it up today. I turned the sprinklers on and "seasoned" it. Yay! no leaks....Sorry no high mountain photo, just a dumb front yard set up.:mullet:


I've had that exact tent in my shopping cart with my finger hovering over the "BUY" button way too many times over the years. Its a *really* nice tent. Congrats!

-DallanC


----------



## archerben

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been eyeballing these Kodiak tents for a few years now. I went back and forth between the 10x10 and the 10x14, the basic and the deluxe. I decided on the 10x14 deluxe model, and picked it up today. I turned the sprinklers on and "seasoned" it. Yay! no leaks....Sorry no high mountain photo, just a dumb front yard set up.:mullet:


I have that tent, they're fantastic. You did well opting for the larger size.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

We are considering leaving the trailer at home and go back to tenting it for weekend family camp outs. With more people in the mountains, your not always guaranteed a trailer camp these days. Tents are versatile in that you have more options and can camp in places trailers can't sit on, or get to. Right now, we've been running a couple smaller tents, but it would make things more efficient to just put the family in one large tent. 

The Kodiak Canvas 10x10 and 10X14 we've been looking at, though we'll probably try and put a stove jack in it. The trouble I have is the 10X14 seems like it would have a fairly large footprint. The bigger the tent, the harder it is to find a piece of flat ground to put it on.


The two tents in the attached picture is the Kodiak Canvas two man tent, and an Aluxe Minipeak XL.


----------



## Vanilla

Lone, that has been my exact issue. I started looking at Davis wall tent options. They look awesome, but was told for a family of 5 if the stove was going in, I’d need the 16x20 option. At 16x20 that really limits where you can put a tent and defeats the purpose, IMO. 

Maybe a larger Kodiak Canvass is what the doctor ordered?


----------



## archerben

I have had the Kodiak Canvas 10x10, and currently have the 10x14 and a Davis 14x16 wall tent. I've never had a problem finding a place to put any of them. I've never once thought "man i wish I had a smaller tent." Definitely go with the bigger tent. I have a friend that regularly sleeps his family of 6 (all on cots) in a Davis 14x16 with a stove. It gets a little tight, but its doable. IMO, a 14x16 wall tent with a stove makes the best camp. It's perfect for 4 guys on a hunt in any weather. I'm currently on my 3rd wall tent. My advice is buy Davis (they're awesome), and put more windows in it than you think you need. My current wall tent has a screen door and 5 windows.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

Cabelas has a sale going on right now for the Kodiak 10x10 and 10x14 deluxe tents.


----------



## Vanilla

archerben said:


>


This picture looks like pure bliss to me!


----------



## bowdude

Not sure what the difference is or who copied who, but the Spring Bar tent made by Kirkham's in Salt Lake looks to be identical. I have owned my Spring Bar for more than 20 years, probably closer to 30. Great tents, and very stable. They will last you a life time. Mine will out live me for sure.


----------



## paddler

bowdude said:


> Not sure what the difference is or who copied who, but the Spring Bar tent made by Kirkham's in Salt Lake looks to be identical. I have owned my Spring Bar for more than 20 years, probably closer to 30. Great tents, and very stable. They will last you a life time. Mine will out live me for sure.


Agreed. I don't know where Kodiak tents are made, but that's a dead ringer for my Springbar Family Traveler, 10x11. Pretty sure Kodiak copied Springbar.

I also have a Kirkham's wall tent, I think 12x14 with a sewn in floor (my wife insisted I have it sewn in after the first trip and spiders.) Haven't used it in awhile. I made a wood stove for it, but somebody stole it from my camp site.

Edit- I see Kodiak is a PO Box in Layton. Where are they made? What does Kirkham's say about the company?


----------



## Fowlmouth

Kodiak is made in China. That's the one bad thing about them. Springbar has been around since 1960 and designed originally by Kirkham.


----------



## paddler

Fowlmouth said:


> Kodiak is made in China. That's the one bad thing about them. Springbar has been around since 1960 and designed originally by Kirkham.


Kinda figured as much. I bought mine sometime in the 1980's. I'd still buy the original.


----------



## bowdude

Paddler...That is when I bought mine, sometime in the 80's. I was married in 76 and we bought ours not too many years later. Guess I have had one going on 35 plus years. Mine doesn't get used too much any more... We are into hammocks and tarps now days. If the Kodiak is as stable and well built as the Spring Bar, then it is a very solid tent.


----------



## brisket

Fowlmouth said:


> Kodiak is made in China. That's the one bad thing about them. Springbar has been around since 1960 and designed originally by Kirkham.


The Springbar Highline series is made in China as well. You can still get the American made version if you want to pay $100 more for the same tent.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

brisket said:


> The Springbar Highline series is made in China as well. You can still get the American made version if you want to pay $100 more for the same tent.


Yeah I was about to reply and say the same. I remember hearing the name "springbar" before, and found them again yesterday while I was researching tents. If you check their website, they'll tell you which ones are made here in Utah, and which ones are made in China. If you dig around their website, they show pictures of their shop in China, and the people who work it. So for that I'll give them credit. Looks like a small team.

Both Springbar and Kodiak Canvas are Utah companies, but only springbar still makes some of their tents here, and in Utah from the looks of it.

In the end, after my wife and I were batting this tent thing back and forth, we ended up going the El Cheapo route and getting a Cabela's 10X10 lodge tent for $250 for the summer, as we just don't feel comfortable dropping 900-1600 on a family tent right now.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/cam...las-outback-lodge-tent-x/2437115.uts?slotId=2

Cabelas may have been bought out by bass pro (not happy about that), but their offering free 2 day shipping and still offer something resembling a veteran discount.

As an aside, once you try hot tenting, you won't want to go back. I REALLY had (still have) my eye on this:
https://springbar.com/collections/a...gbar-hot-tent-packages?variant=30706826772557

But.. it's sold out, will probably stay that way for some time, and not sure we want to drop this much cash right now anyway.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Hot tenting huh? Looks like a very nice set up. I'm just planning on using a Buddy Heater with a 5' hose and 5 gallon propane tank. I do like woodburners though, they keep you toasty.


----------



## DallanC

Buddys are fantastic.


-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah

That's what I use for multiple days on the ice. Have to use the filter with the standard hose though, or it will destroy the fuel system in the heater. Going on 5 years on a refurbished portable Buddy I got for half price from Cabelas.


----------



## archerben

I've never heard it called hot tenting before, but i guess that makes sense. Here's a live shot from our bear camp. Its pretty toasty in here. My wife just commented that it's so hot she can't even breathe. Might need to walk outside to cool off.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Fowlmouth said:


> Hot tenting huh? Looks like a very nice set up. I'm just planning on using a Buddy Heater with a 5' hose and 5 gallon propane tank. I do like woodburners though, they keep you toasty.





DallanC said:


> Buddys are fantastic.
> 
> -DallanC


I've a little buddy heater myself. Works great at certain altitudes.... 7,000 ft or so sticks in my mind. Not sure exactly, but after some point, I've had reliability issues. I remember trying to use one on the Nebo last year, and it just wouldn't stay lit.


----------



## DallanC

Jedidiah said:


> That's what I use for multiple days on the ice. Have to use the filter with the standard hose though, or it will destroy the fuel system in the heater. Going on 5 years on a refurbished portable Buddy I got for half price from Cabelas.


Specifically, to give more info on what you wrote: Propane leeches oils out of non-propane rated hoses (or cheaper quality hoses). This oil moves into the buddy, pools and thickens, plugging up the metal piping.

To lessen this, use expensive quality "bulk tank" propane rates hoses. Also, a regulator on the bottle will lessen hose pressure lowering leeching. Always use a filter with bulk lines as noted.

But, you can fully disassembly a buddy, remove the metal gas lines, soak them with carb or brake cleaner to loosen the oil then blow them out. Make sure you use soapy water to test pressure on all fittings when reassembling to catch leaks.

I've never had any issues with my buddy at any altitude staying lit. We use ours the most at a 7,700ft lake. I have a 5lb mini "bulk" tank, but I tend to just use small green "disposable" bottles. I refill those easily with an adapter i made (I dont use the cheap brass "refill" adapters so readily available, they dont fill the bottles enough). I dont have to worry about leeching or other issues plugging lines that way.

-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah

Right, I should have mentioned there are hoses you can get that don't do it. Mr. Heater sells one hose that's $21.99 that does require a filter and then another hose that is $29.99 that does not. I have the filter and hose setup because I didn't know about the buildup when I bought the whole thing. One day when it annoys me enough or the hose starts breaking down, or the filter gets clogged while I'm out and about, I will buy the other hose...but I'm too cheap to buy it before then. The other thing is that the hoses that require a filter are more flexible...the hoses that do not are extremely stiff in sub zero temperatures. I can deal with that I think but my use case doesn't require more than a couple feet of hose.


----------



## DallanC

Jedidiah said:


> Right, I should have mentioned there are hoses you can get that don't do it. Mr. Heater sells one hose that's $21.99 that does require a filter and then another hose that is $29.99 that does not. I have the filter and hose setup because I didn't know about the buildup when I bought the whole thing. One day when it annoys me enough or the hose starts breaking down, or the filter gets clogged while I'm out and about, I will buy the other hose...but I'm too cheap to buy it before then. The other thing is that the hoses that require a filter are more flexible...the hoses that do not are extremely stiff in sub zero temperatures. I can deal with that I think but my use case doesn't require more than a couple feet of hose.


Yep, thats why I went back to green disposable bottles, I avoid all of that mess. I have 2 in my big buddy, then 2 more spares. We really dont get through the first two in a days fishing. I've never ever burned 4 bottles in a day, and i have the Big Buddy with the 2 ceramic burners.

Also consider people sell used clogged buddys from crappy hoses cheap on ksl. 45min of elbow grease taking one apart, cleaning it and reassembling can get someone a good working buddy super cheap.

Best buddy mod though, is a pilot flame wind resistor. Look on youtube for that. You simply bend a little sheet metal cover to protect the pilot flame from wind, 1 sheet metal screw or poprivet to hold that in place.

Another trick for anyone doesnt know, you can remove the front wire mesh turn it around and put it back on. It will stick out horizontally from the buddy now and you can use it as a grill rack for heating hotdogs or whatever 

-DallanC


----------



## gdog

DallanC said:


> Another trick for anyone doesnt know, you can remove the front wire mesh turn it around and put it back on. It will stick out horizontally from the buddy now and you can use it as a grill rack for heating hotdogs or whatever
> 
> -DallanC


These are cool too. I bring it ice fishing. Local guy makes then...


----------



## Topdogjr2002

The lil buddy works great for me too. It heats up the tent or the box stand real quick! Be careful with the ventilation and ensure it's there. I almost lost my dad last year due to carbon monoxide. He feel asleep and accidentally left it on for a few hours during the night and thankfully only got nauseated and a headache. Besides that close call, it has been great.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Don't trip on the guylines!


----------



## Bax*

Surprisingly it was in the 40s at night so I took this


----------



## Lone_Hunter

LOL, so how's that working out for you? 40's? You were toasty warm.


----------



## Bax*

Lone_Hunter said:


> LOL, so how's that working out for you? 40's? You were toasty warm.


It wasn't too bad. I kept the doors open so I was comfortable


----------



## NHS

This past week on a backpack trip into the Uinta wilderness area.


----------



## wyogoob

NHS said:


> View attachment 148522
> 
> This past week on a backpack trip into the Uinta wilderness area.


Love that picture!


----------



## wyogoob

Gun Sight Pass High Uintas June 2 2021


----------



## wyogoob

Christina Lake Wind River Mountains June 2021


----------



## wyogoob

Wind River Mountains June 2021


----------



## wyogoob

Rifle elk hunt Wyoming October 2020









I usually just sleep on the ground but it rained 2nd day of season.


----------



## NHS

wyogoob said:


> Love that picture!


I thought of you yesterday when filling up in Evanston on our way home. I looked for you at the Chevron, but you must have been dodging rocks in the Windrivers.


----------



## wyogoob

NHS said:


> I thought of you yesterday when filling up in Evanston on our way home. I looked for you at the Chevron, but you must have been dodging rocks in the Windrivers.


Sorry I missed you. I was busy catching lake trout on a fly rod up in da Winds yesterday.


----------



## Bax*

Lake Powell last night


----------



## CPAjeff

40 Mile Country, Alaska. August 2021


----------



## Bax*

CPAjeff said:


> View attachment 149195
> 
> 
> View attachment 149196
> 
> 
> 40 Mile Country, Alaska. August 2021


Luxe Megahorn?


----------



## CPAjeff

Bax* said:


> Luxe Megahorn?


Close - it's the Hexpeak XL. I really love the tent, I just need to get better at setting it up so it's more windproof at the bottom. I'm thinking about sending it back and having them sew the snow skirt on it.


----------



## Bax*

CPAjeff said:


> Close - it's the Hexpeak XL. I really love the tent, I just need to get better at setting it up so it's more windproof at the bottom. I'm thinking about sending it back and having them sew the snow skirt on it.


I thought they were floorless? That’s cool. 

I have the MinipeakXL. Gonna use it next week!


----------



## CPAjeff

Bax* said:


> I thought they were floorless? That’s cool.
> 
> I have the MinipeakXL. Gonna use it next week!


Yeah, they are floorless but I’d like to be able to get the sides closer to the ground to help keep some of the elements out. When the wind was blowing, there was eight to ten inches of gap between the ground and the bottom of the sidewalls. That made for a chilly night!!


----------



## paddler

Archery elk. Thinking about heading up again. Haven't shot my bow in a while, it's gotten a bit heavier.


----------



## Bax*

I was just noticing that the Luxe tent stoves are on sale right now: 3W Tent Wood Stove (Medium Size Titanium) for Backpacking

If you dont need a folding stove, you can get a cast iron one for cheaper but this is a decent sale on the Luxe stove


----------



## 3arabians

My trusty Eureka Timberline was retired a couple years ago thanks to a bunch of cattle that stomped through it while I was away during the elk hunt. My wife had some fun shopping online for a new tent for my elk hunting adventures and I was very impressed with her choice of this GeerTop tent. Held up great in wind and rain.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DreadedBowHunter

Found it Elk hunting on Tuesday.














Sunday Night got snowed on on Kamas Unit.


----------



## paddler

Same tent as before, but this was taken well after dark using the "Night Sight" function on my Pixel 3. Two mantle Coleman lantern burning inside. My shadow thrown by the full moon is visible in the bottom left. Kinda cool tech for a phone.


----------



## Bax*

Well, I didn’t draw a tag this year and felt some serious FOMO so I decided to go camping instead.

Went out to the Vernon unit just because I wanted to see some nicer deer and set up a quick camp and hunkered down for the windy night.

Ended up watching Dune and used Duraflame logs which burned for about 3.5 hours each! It was crazy how long they lasted. I ended up only using 3 of them and was toasty all night long.

Interestingly, those logs don’t burn as hot as regular wood so I wasn’t uncomfortably warm either.

Side note- I counted the other day and I own 5 different tents and 7 sleeping bags. Might be hoarding…


----------



## KineKilla

GS Deer 2021.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Brrrrrr looks cold, why no smoke out of the pipe? Very nice looking setup though!

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla

We had just set it up. Tent first, then firewood. We had a cold night or two but not too bad overall. The mud sucked but that's a pretty normal thing.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

2021 Wyoming rifle elk. 10° one morning.


----------



## gdog

North Slope 2021 Elk Camp


----------



## mlob1one

gdog said:


> North Slope 2021 Elk Camp


Just got off the North Slope late last night and headed back up tomorrow. 

Good luck up there. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

I forgot one:
2016 Wyoming Bighorn Sheep camp, Absaroka Mountains.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> '78 bear hunt


Geezus, I'm the only one alive in this picture. Kieffer's Lone Pine Camp, Lake Dinorwic, Ontario Canada May 1978.


----------



## Ray

Bax* said:


> View attachment 149942
> 
> Well, I didn’t draw a tag this year and felt some serious FOMO so I decided to go camping instead.
> 
> Went out to the Vernon unit just because I wanted to see some nicer deer and set up a quick camp and hunkered down for the windy night.
> 
> Ended up watching Dune and used Duraflame logs which burned for about 3.5 hours each! It was crazy how long they lasted. I ended up only using 3 of them and was toasty all night long.
> 
> Interestingly, those logs don’t burn as hot as regular wood so I wasn’t uncomfortably warm either.
> 
> Side note- I counted the other day and I own 5 different tents and 7 sleeping bags. Might be hoarding…


what tent is this?


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Ray said:


> what tent is this?


I've the same tent. It's a luxe minipeak XL. I wouldn't try buying one though. In short, the vendor has been marketing and selling product they no longer have. (poster child of supply chain issues) I ordered a tent pole from them back in december I think it was, and i've yet to recieve it. Others have had similar issues with tent orders.


----------



## Ray

What do you guys think of this tent? comes in at a little over 3 pounds, has a vestibule for keeping my crap dry. 









The North Face Stormbreak 1 Tent: 1-Person 3-Season - Hike & Camp


Buy the The North Face Stormbreak 1 Tent: 1-Person 3-Season online or shop all Hike & Camp from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com


----------



## Ray

wyogoob said:


> 2021 Wyoming rifle elk. 10° one morning.
> View attachment 150211



What tent is this, Goob?


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Ray said:


> What do you guys think of this tent? comes in at a little over 3 pounds, has a vestibule for keeping my crap dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The North Face Stormbreak 1 Tent: 1-Person 3-Season - Hike & Camp
> 
> 
> Buy the The North Face Stormbreak 1 Tent: 1-Person 3-Season online or shop all Hike & Camp from Backcountry.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.backcountry.com


At that weight, and price, my kneejerk reaction is "not bad". It looks like a very similar design that many manufactuers use. For a point of comparison, check out the Alps Mountaineering Lynx 1. Similar in design, less mesh, 4 pounds, roughly same price range.


----------



## Ray

Lone_Hunter said:


> At that weight, and price, my kneejerk reaction is "not bad". It looks like a very similar design that many manufactuers use. For a point of comparison, check out the Alps Mountaineering Lynx 1. Similar in design, less mesh, 4 pounds, roughly same price range.


I’ll check it out!

I think if I replace the stakes with lightweight ones, I can get it down to 3 flat


----------



## Bax*

Ray said:


> what tent is this?











Minipeak XL (3P) Wood Stove Backpacking Tent [50% Off]


This pyramid shaped shelter system designed for backcountry use. It is simple to set up, using a trekking pole with extension or dedicated center pole and a minimum of four stakes. The outer tent sleeps up to 3 people as a fully functional shelter. Designed exclusively for the needs of backpacking!




luxe-hiking-gear.com





I also have the inner tent although not fully necessary

I’m tempted to buy a Pomoly stove next just because they are easier to set up than the 3W that I own


----------



## wyogoob

Ray said:


> What tent is this, Goob?


Big Agnes Fly Creek 1


----------



## Ray

Bax* said:


> Minipeak XL (3P) Wood Stove Backpacking Tent [50% Off]
> 
> 
> This pyramid shaped shelter system designed for backcountry use. It is simple to set up, using a trekking pole with extension or dedicated center pole and a minimum of four stakes. The outer tent sleeps up to 3 people as a fully functional shelter. Designed exclusively for the needs of backpacking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxe-hiking-gear.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the inner tent although not fully necessary
> 
> I’m tempted to buy a Pomoly stove next just because they are easier to set up than the 3W that I own


how is it in the rain, when not using the internal tent?


----------



## Bax*

Ray said:


> how is it in the rain, when not using the internal tent?


if you have a small cot, just fine. But I haven’t been in an absolute downpour


----------



## Ray

Bax* said:


> if you have a small cot, just fine. But I haven’t been in an absolute downpour


Ive been looking at this tent pretty heavily but decided to read reviews on customer service and have been reading horror stories… what was your experience?

I might just go with the Pomoly Hussar, even though it’s a smaller.. kinda sucks cause the Luxe looks awesome


----------



## Bax*

Ray said:


> Ive been looking at this tent pretty heavily but decided to read reviews on customer service and have been reading horror stories… what was your experience?
> 
> I might just go with the Pomoly Hussar, even though it’s a smaller.. kinda sucks cause the Luxe looks awesome


I didn’t need any customer support tbh so I can’t weigh in on that. But it hasn’t given me any problems so I haven’t needed to. 

They do have the tent on sale again though.. 

I really want a pomoly stove…,


----------



## Ray

Bax* said:


> I didn’t need any customer support tbh so I can’t weigh in on that. But it hasn’t given me any problems so I haven’t needed to.
> 
> They do have the tent on sale again though..
> 
> I really want a pomoly stove…,


from what I’ve been reading, it’s on the ordering side, orders coming in months late, sometimes, not at all.

those stoves look pretty nice, let me know how it turns out if you get one!

I might just get this guy, 2.5 pounds for a two man tent ain’t bad









Double Rainbow


Tarptent offers US Made, lightweight, innovative backpacking tents and shelters. Easy online ordering and quick world wide delivery. One, two, three and four man tents available.




www.tarptent.com


----------



## Bax*

Ray said:


> from what I’ve been reading, it’s on the ordering side, orders coming in months late, sometimes, not at all.
> 
> those stoves look pretty nice, let me know how it turns out if you get one!
> 
> I might just get this guy, 2.5 pounds for a two man tent ain’t bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Rainbow
> 
> 
> Tarptent offers US Made, lightweight, innovative backpacking tents and shelters. Easy online ordering and quick world wide delivery. One, two, three and four man tents available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tarptent.com


You’re welcome to check my Luxe out before you order if you’d like.


----------



## Ray

The quality of them, from what I’ve read is great, I might have to take you up
On that offer though


----------



## DreadedBowHunter




----------



## Ray

Bax* said:


> You’re welcome to check my Luxe out before you order if you’d like.


what is the pack size of the luxe? Easily fit in a backpack?


----------



## Bax*

Ray said:


> what is the pack size of the luxe? Easily fit in a backpack?


Totally estimating but I’d guess about 20”x 7” rolled up. About the same size as my REI Passage 1 tent. 

The stove is kinda big though.


----------



## Bax*

@Ray 

I just bought the Pomoly T1 Mini and OMG this thing is soooooooo much easier to set up than my 3W stove. It also comes with a spark arrestor chimney cap that you can place guy lines on for stability. 

If you haven’t bought a stove yet, I’d definitely encourage you to look.

Prob gonna throw my 3W stove up for sale. Nothing wrong with it. Just think the Pomoly is a better fit for me.


----------



## Ray

Bax* said:


> @Ray
> 
> I just bought the Pomoly T1 Mini and OMG this thing is soooooooo much easier to set up than my 3W stove. It also comes with a spark arrestor chimney cap that you can place guy lines on for stability.
> 
> If you haven’t bought a stove yet, I’d definitely encourage you to look.
> 
> Prob gonna throw my 3W stove up for sale. Nothing wrong with it. Just think the Pomoly is a better fit for me.


I’ll have to take a look! They running a sale?


----------



## Bax*

Ray said:


> I’ll have to take a look! They running a sale?


I bought mine on Amazon oddly enough. It was 15% off two days ago. But now it seems to be gone?


----------



## wyogoob

In the rain at Dead Horse Lake, West Fork of Blacks Fork, High Uintas


----------



## josedorman

Let's compare your tents prices from top brands at sportsmanfinder.com


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Hey, any of you guys go the opposite direction with tents in the weight department? I just did for late fall and into winter overnighter setup that is NOT a hot tent, but I think would be good as a micro climate. Just orded a Euerka TCOP from a surplus vendor. 





I think that puppy is going to weigh 7 freaking pounds, but, that is still lighter then the 10 pounds and change with the hot tent setup. More if you include the axe and saw necessary to process wood to keep the stove going. 

Sometimes setting up a hot tent for just one night, or if you plan on moving camp every night, isn't appealing. PITA honestly. Not sure if this was a good idea, or just the confession of a gear junky.

Side note, i hear running a UCO candle lantern is the way to go in tents like that. Going to give that a go too.


----------



## wyogoob

Lone_Hunter said:


> Hey, any of you guys go the opposite direction with tents in the weight department? I just did for late fall and into winter overnighter setup that is NOT a hot tent, but I think would be good as a micro climate. Just orded a Euerka TCOP from a surplus vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that puppy is going to weigh 7 freaking pounds, but, that is still lighter then the 10 pounds and change with the hot tent setup. More if you include the axe and saw necessary to process wood to keep the stove going.
> 
> Sometimes setting up a hot tent for just one night, or if you plan on moving camp every night, isn't appealing. PITA honestly. Not sure if this was a good idea, or just the confession of a gear junky.
> 
> Side note, i hear running a UCO candle lantern is the way to go in tents like that. Going to give that a go too.


What is UCO candle lantern?


----------



## Lone_Hunter

wyogoob said:


> What is UCO candle lantern?


I've already got one ordered, I'll find out this fall and winter if its worth it. If anything, it will make a good camping nightlight for my 8 year old during family camps. I should probably mention they make candles in long burning bees wax, and citronella for skeeters.


----------

